# DUB Cruze



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I finally got a straigh answer from DUB about their Cruze we've seen on youtube and elsewhere:

"The video is the only place where we have pics of the car posted. The video description has a list of the manufacturers we used to customize the vehicle. If you're interested in DUB customizing a Chevy Cruze for you, let us know."

"That Cruze was a pre-production model. The intake and exhaust were custom made for that car. If you live in California and you're looking to customize a Cruze, let us know. If you live outside of California, we can hook you up with a shop that can do the work for you. Let us know."


I was asking for part numbers and such because I've contacted K&N before and they claim they do not make any such intake.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

? ? ? DUB = Down Under Builders ? ? ?


...found it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/*DUB_Magazine*


----------



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice! ricer fart cans


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

DUB had nicer, cleaner looking cars before, The DUB Edition Cruze looks a bit on the "ricey" side with the smoked tails and excessively large exhaust tips. I will like to see a cleaner looking cruze.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Cruzzer said:


> ricer fart cans


...stereo flatulance?


----------

